# Colson Clipper



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Antique-Colson-Clipper-Bicycle-/111249540920


----------



## redman007 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Value*

What do you estimate it will go for? I'm assuming your the seller?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes. In a perfect world...$2000, 

Hopefully $1600 considering there is no reserve. Already over half way there.


----------



## redman007 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, I thought so. Sure is a nice bike. 



GLWTS.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 7, 2014)

bump to the top


----------

